# Homemade thunder/rain, anxiety shirt.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thought I'd share our homemade thunder shirt. It helps with anxiety. Gia gets very anxious when it rains and storms. This really helps. 

Just get you a child's pair (adult size for larger Chi) of tights. From the toe, measure off how long you want it. Cut there and cut off toe of tights. Measure about 1/3 way down and cut out leg holes. You then have an inexpensive anxiety vest. 

It's been raining like crazy here the last 2 days. 



















She's not normally in the play pen. I use it for Jade to sleep in at night in my room. But it reduces her anxiety when it rains.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My poor back yard. :/ I think I'll spend the day building an Ark.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Both my front and back look like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hollyg123 said:


> Both my front and back look like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I see you're in Texas. You must be near me. Both my front and back are flooded too. :/


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know what, it actually does help! I noticed that any clothing item that is
just a little bit snug(not to the point of uncomfortable of course) helps. Chanel 
is really stressed during car rides, so that's what we do, and it helps. I never
tried tights, but it's a similar idea. As for your rain, just come on down here,
we have tons of snow instead! hehe, not sure which you dislike more.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

TLI said:


> I see you're in Texas. You must be near me. Both my front and back are flooded too. :/


I live in Fairfield, about an hour from Palestine (going east) and 2 hours from Houston (going south on 45) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> You know what, it actually does help! I noticed that any clothing item that is
> just a little bit snug(not to the point of uncomfortable of course) helps. Chanel
> is really stressed during car rides, so that's what we do, and it helps. I never
> tried tights, but it's a similar idea. As for your rain, just come on down here,
> we have tons of snow instead! hehe, not sure which you dislike more.


Yeah. I agree. We have a few T's that I use sometime too. I really like the tights, though. It just seems to work better for her. 

Everything appears snug around Gia's neck, though. She has a mane. :lol: Her coat is very very thick, and thickest around her neck. Like a long coat. 

Maybe up super close you can tell how thick it is. That's all hair. :lol: Forget a collar. It just gets burierd. :lol: You should see her wet. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hollyg123 said:


> I live in Fairfield, about an hour from Palestine (going east) and 2 hours from Houston (going south on 45)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm 1 1/2 hrs North of Houston.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yeah. I agree. We have a few T's that I use sometime too. I really like the tights, though. It just seems to work better for her.
> 
> Everything appears snug around Gia's neck, though. She has a mane. :lol: Her coat is very very thick, and thickest around her neck. Like a long coat.
> 
> Maybe up super close you can tell how thick it is. That's all hair. :lol: Forget a collar. It just gets burierd. :lol: You should see her wet. :lol:



I love Gia, don't tell the others but she's my favorite. :love2:

When Bella first came to us she had very fine hair, and not much of it.
Now her neck looks like Gia's, the hair makes it look so wide that her
neck and waist measurements are the same, isn't that nuts? lol The
fish oil & raw made such a huge difference in her coat. She's so snuggly
now. 

I'll try your tights idea, if they are not too small for Chanel, she is
a pretty big girl. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thought I'd share our homemade thunder shirt. It helps with anxiety. Gia gets very anxious when it rains and storms. This really helps.
> 
> Just get you a child's pair (adult size for larger Chi) of tights. From the toe, measure off how long you want it. Cut there and cut off toe of tights. Measure about 1/3 way down and cut out leg holes. You then have an inexpensive anxiety vest.
> 
> ...



Poor little munchkin! I'm so pleased mine don't get anxiety over storms or travel! That's a lot of rain T! yikes it's going to be a mucky mess. :lol:

Great idea! thundershirts are pricey.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

TLI said:


> I'm 1 1/2 hrs North of Houston.


I'm north of Houston as well, I just reread what I wrote and it sounds like I as saying I was south of Houston.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is such a neat idea. I will have to try snug clothing for Jaxx during car rides!

If you are building an ark can you bring it to Tyler, TX because it has been raining like that here too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's a brilliant idea - all they need is the feeling of being snuggly bound


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> I'm 1 1/2 hrs North of Houston.


LOL...maybe I shall go visit you and the Wees when we go to Houston, my in-laws live there.

(but then my hubby will think I'm nuts just visiting some chis)


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is such a great idea! 

Now if I could find tights big enough for my golden! hehehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I love Gia, don't tell the others but she's my favorite. :love2:
> 
> When Bella first came to us she had very fine hair, and not much of it.
> Now her neck looks like Gia's, the hair makes it look so wide that her
> ...


Ms. Gia says thank you! :daisy: Mums the word. 

Oh yeah, that is wild! Gia's neck is very defined under all that hair. You can see where the bush of hair is, then where the tight touches her actual neck. I buy things to the measurements of her actual body, otherwise it would fall off of her. I was told she was a short coat, but I think she's more a long coat without the ear and tail fringe. 

Try the upper part of an adults tight. If it stretches big enough to fit an adult thigh, it should work fine. Just use the part of the leg that comes closest to her chest measurement.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Poor little munchkin! I'm so pleased mine don't get anxiety over storms or travel! That's a lot of rain T! yikes it's going to be a mucky mess. :lol:
> 
> Great idea! thundershirts are pricey.


Yeah, I feel so bad for her. :/ I end up holding her almost all day when it rains. Granny and I trade off. :lol: I hope it stops raining soon, otherwise we are going to float off. 

Those things are over $30 aren't they? Just crazy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hollyg123 said:


> I'm north of Houston as well, I just reread what I wrote and it sounds like I as saying I was south of Houston.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Pretty soon we will be in each others front yards. No boat required. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> That is such a neat idea. I will have to try snug clothing for Jaxx during car rides!
> 
> If you are building an ark can you bring it to Tyler, TX because it has been raining like that here too.
> 
> ...


It really helps! Give it a try. 

It's crazy isn't it! Non stop pouring. It is still a heavy down pour here. No end in sight. I'm getting cabin fever. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> That's a brilliant idea - all they need is the feeling of being snuggly bound


Yes, it's like a baby being bundled. Gives them a sense of security. :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> LOL...maybe I shall go visit you and the Wees when we go to Houston, my in-laws live there.
> 
> (but then my hubby will think I'm nuts just visiting some chis)


Tell him you are visiting me.  We can go eat and shopping. 



Angel1210 said:


> That is such a great idea!
> 
> Now if I could find tights big enough for my golden! hehehe


You could try a larger sized panty hose. Just use the thigh area.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> Ms. Gia says thank you! :daisy: Mums the word.
> 
> Oh yeah, that is wild! Gia's neck is very defined under all that hair. You can see where the bush of hair is, then where the tight touches her actual neck. I buy things to the measurements of her actual body, otherwise it would fall off of her. I was told she was a short coat, but I think she's more a long coat without the ear and tail fringe.
> 
> Try the upper part of an adults tight. If it stretches big enough to fit an adult thigh, it should work fine. Just use the part of the leg that comes closest to her chest measurement.



Ah ha ok, Bella only has that crazy fur on her neck, the body has very short
hair. It must look nice on Gia, very cuddly.

You know, I'm thinking if I use the thigh part of the tights, then the neck
opening might end up being too wide. I guess I'll just have to cut one pair 
up and experiment. Yay a project for tonight! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Ah ha ok, Bella only has that crazy fur on her neck, the body has very short
> hair. It must look nice on Gia, very cuddly.
> 
> You know, I'm thinking if I use the thigh part of the tights, then the neck
> ...


She's my plush puppy. :lol:

Just experiment with different parts of the tight. You can always tie a knot in the neck. Not super fashion, but will do the trick. You can't tell in those pics, but it's saggy around Gia's neck. That bush of hair hides everything. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

So uh this thread has inadvertantly given me the idea of what to do with my old fishnet stockings.. ha ha, they always end up with a hole somewhere over time! now they can be recycled into ... punky dog attire :lol:

Hilarious! 

(ok maybe I'm nuts)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> So uh this thread has inadvertantly given me the idea of what to do with my old fishnet stockings.. ha ha, they always end up with a hole somewhere over time! now they can be recycled into ... punky dog attire :lol:
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> (ok maybe I'm nuts)



Lol, good idea for Halloween too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> So uh this thread has inadvertantly given me the idea of what to do with my old fishnet stockings.. ha ha, they always end up with a hole somewhere over time! now they can be recycled into ... punky dog attire :lol:
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> (ok maybe I'm nuts)


Girl, fishnet stockings are holey! How do you know which hole is which? :lol:  

Lingerie with a kick for the Diva doggie. :lol: Maybe we are both nuts?? :lol: 

Can't wait to see what you come up with. Mimi is the perfect hot model!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a great idea! Thundershirts are so ridiculously overpriced, and this would do the same type of thing (calming compression), for MUCH less. Like you said, it's similar to the calming influence on babies, when they are swaddled.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg u really will need an ark! wow! :lol: cute  im happy KC isnt scared of rain but Dex is scared of LOUD thunder and plastic bags. KC seems to hate scooters, bikes, buses :lol: isnt it crazy how they sell those thunder shirts for over $20 at petsmart? :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

ChicaChi said:


> That is a great idea! Thundershirts are so ridiculously overpriced, and this would do the same type of thing (calming compression), for MUCH less. Like you said, it's similar to the calming influence on babies, when they are swaddled.


Thank you!  The thunder shirts really are over priced. They look kinda bulky to me too. This is a nice alternative. It really works for Gia. Hope it helps others.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg u really will need an ark! wow! :lol: cute  im happy KC isnt scared of rain but Dex is scared of LOUD thunder and plastic bags. KC seems to hate scooters, bikes, buses :lol: isnt it crazy how they sell those thunder shirts for over $20 at petsmart? :lol:


Yeah it was getting terrible!!! I was hoping if I started floating I'd end up somewhere tropical.  No such luck. :/ :lol: It's funny how one will be afraid of rain and or thunder, and one not phased by it, but afraid of other noises. My crew is like that too. Mine all hate the vacuum, Lexie doesn't like 
the sound of my back windshield wipers. :lol:

Yep, 20 dollars just cause its a "thundershirt." Ridiculous!


----------

